# Baby's waiting thread!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Its Baby's kidding thread! She was bred December 15, to my buck, so 145 days after that would be May 9th! I am so excited, as this will be her second set of kids! She is such a great mama!













The thumbnails are of February 28















Do I see the slightest little udder?? Or am I just crazy??!















This is of tonight

I will get some pics of the buck in a second


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Here is baby's first freshening udder! This year will be her second freshening!

















Here is our herd sire, Saint!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/finally.201477/#post-2205957

my buck has definatley matured since when i first got him!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/new-buck.200173/page-2


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I forgot to mention that my buck is a mini alpine and will be a year old on May 14. Baby is almost three!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I can't wait to see baby's babies! They should make some really flashy little ones. I love black and white goats and Saints markings are almost opposite to Baby's so together the possibilities are exciting! You might wind up with little tri-colors like I did. Baby cuteness!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Her babies last year were too cute! She had one buck and one doe, and we ended up keeping the doe. I will get some pics in a minute. The buck last year was black and white and came out with a mostly black doeling with a white belt, and a mostly gray buckling with a white belt. i really wish i kept my buck from last year, he was a beautiful boy! out of 7 kids, he threw 5 with blue eyes and so now all my does have blue eyes! 

today, i put baby up on the milk stand to get her back feet clipped and get her used to her udder being touched since she hasnt been milked in a while... she hated it lol! It was weird because once she ran OUT of food, she was an angel on the milk stand with me touching her all over! She is something else, i tell ya! She was like, "let me eat my food in peace lady..."


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

This is her babies last year with our old herd sire Flash...









Here is Flash ^























The darker one is Cricket, the doe that we kept, and the lighter one is Tucker, who was a buckling.

Today is day 91 of baby's pregnancy... 54 days left!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:update:









































These are of tonight! She is getting soooo big!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's looking good  
You're getting there!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is Baby an ND? Saint is really handsome! Is he an F1 Mini Alpine? So kids will be 75% ND and 25% alpine?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

baby is ALMOST an ND! she is close to 80% i beleive, her mom was a mini nubian at 52 % nd. Saint is 100% mini apine


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, it's been a while by there she is, due in 4 days!! Just went out to feed and she lost her mucus plug a bit, and her ligs are mostly gone!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Forgot to mention, on Friday it rained 3.5 inches in an hour or so, and it's still gushy from that, but over Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, we are supposed to get over 7 inches of rain. She is probably holding them in for the worst part of the storm! Doe code of honor!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting closer! Wow her FF udder is stunning ohlala: I rarely see Nigerians around here with udder's that big and they could have freshened 4-6 times and it is only half that size! I would love to see a pic of it this time after she kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Almost there! Yay!
She looks great and hopefully she'll wait until Thursday when the rain will be about gone. Wednesday is going to be the worst of it from looking at the news tonight. Fingers crossed for y'all! We're slogging around too. It's horrible. My pine shavings bill has been astronomical! I'm so sick of rain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Her ligaments are completley gone, and she has been nesting since yesterday. Her mucus plug is also gone. Not much happening except for gushing rain lol!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oooo exciting! Hopefully the rain will help push things along. Keep us updated!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Go Baby go! 
Can't wait to see the Baby's babies


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Just got back from checking on her. She is keeping her tail WAY up, and is stretching and talking to her side quite a bit. I will go back out in 30 minuites or so and see whats happening!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Since I got home, she has been nervously bleating, stretching, and been following me around. It looks like her babies dropped. Today is day 144!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh, and forgot to ask (seems to be happening a lot, must be getting up every hour to check on her!!) can I give her toltrazuril after she kids. I have safeguard, toltrazuril, and can go get corid and I'm pretty sure valbazen here in town... I am going to give her a shot of replamin after she kids, can I give replamin to babies?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Here she is. She is miserable, but is still holding them in! I would put her in the kidding pen, but thanks to the rain, I can't!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor thing. Your kidding stall looks like my run nothing but water ☹ We are flooded again too.
Hope Baby has a quiet corner to herself...


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh geez, poor girl looks ready to pop! Yucky mud. Wish I would get some rain here though, everything is too dry!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I think we are getting close!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

(dance) Can't wait to see them! Good luck!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nothing much happening, just a lot more of that fluid stuff... Her hasn't water broke, but there has been a lot of getting up and laying back down, stretching etc. I think today is the day! Also there are flash flood warnings @ 1:00 lasting to 12:00 @ night, so my guess is sometime in that time range lol!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

And sh has drank about a gallon of electrolyte water and lets say a pint of yellow Gatorade


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Also there are flash flood warnings @ 1:00 lasting to 12:00 @ night, so my guess is sometime in that time range lol!!!


Oh boy, that's when she will go for sure! Stay safe! Definitely sounds and looks like it will be pretty soon!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I want to see her babies to! Good luck!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope she goes today for you <3 I'm excited to see what she has!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez, just what you need more rain 
I hope she goes today, I'm getting anxious to see the Babies, it's been a long time watching from afar.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

No rain, and no progress either! I can tell it is about to rain, and I can hear thunder in the distance.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

TWO BOYS AND A GIRL!!!!






















And I know the stuff in the orange bucket looks gross but it's molasses water lol!!! Baby did a GREAT JOB!! I do wish I got more girls, but I'm glad everybody is healthy and happy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! They're beautiful! Way to go Baby.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Pretty kids.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh wow, congrats! They are absolutely beautiful


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Awesome job momma!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

